# Vacant Lot Mow



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I need a few of my vacant lots (.25 acre) mowed (or scalped), HOA will be calling soon. Located off woodbine (stonebrook)

thanks 
Drew


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

How many is a few?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

If this is in GB area I will do it for $35 a lot. I do it for the exercise. I'm retired and do a few yards in my neighborhood for the same reason.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

call tyler faulk 393 1168


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Ouch 35 a lot

How can you pay for taxes then up keep on equipment for that and turn a profit?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Hookd Up said:


> Ouch 35 a lot
> 
> How can you pay for taxes then up keep on equipment for that and turn a profit?


Obviously you did not read the entire statement. I am retired and do it for the exercise. Not for the money. Dang! It also provides me a little gas money for my boat. I made my money before I retired. And BTW I still pay taxes! Retired!


----------

